# Shodan-ho!



## Nomad (Jun 6, 2007)

5 1/2 years of karate classes
6 Weekend Camps
21 Tournaments
Thousands of pushups, situps, punches, kicks, partner drills, and kata
1 reconstructed ACL
2 months of testing
Many bumps and bruises

1 Black Belt  :ultracool 
(last night at the end of class)

Some things money can't buy...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 6, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!
*
It's a great feeling, isn't it?  And you're right - it's something money just can't buy.​


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2007)

:ultracool  CONGRATULATIONS !


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats well deserve and you are right no money could ver replace that feeling


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 6, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## searcher (Jun 6, 2007)

Nothing quite like being able to go home, finish bleeding, and reflect on a new rank that is well deserved.

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well done...

Now it's time to really start working! 

Congratulations!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 6, 2007)

Congradulations!
And looking at that 5 1/2 year timeframe, plus the other things you have done, it looks like you have a "real" black belt.
Great job!

AoG


----------



## exile (Jun 6, 2007)

Outstanding, Nomad! Must feel _really_ good...


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jun 6, 2007)

As AOG said, CONGRATULATIONS of getting your REAL dan rank ;-) Its a big achievement and you have much to be proud of doing it the right way ;-)
--josh


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 6, 2007)

Congradulations, it took me about the same amount of time to get there. Now you will begin the "Real Training"! That is what I was told when I received my shodan.


----------



## chinto (Jun 7, 2007)

C O N G R A D U L A T I O N S !! !! !!  You earned it by the sound of it!


----------



## chinto (Jun 7, 2007)

wait.. that is a shodan ho is it not??  so do not stop training!  but train hard. time to go back to the begaining!  and in a year, or what ever the time period is it will be full shodan if you train hard and do not let ego get inflated!... great job.. work hard.. now the real work begains as the end of teh begaining is at hand!


----------



## Nomad (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks all!  It definitely hasn't completely sunk in yet... went through my first class yesterday as a BB, and it was difficult to keep the permagrin off my face... warrior stoicism will have to wait a couple of days.  Got a great welcome from the other BB's though!

I think I'll take a couple of days off training to get to know my family again... been a lot of loooooong weeks lately.

Then get down to the real training as suggested.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats, yudansha!  

Now the *real* learning begins!


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats!  I trust your initiation was colorful?


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2007)

Fantastic job, Nomad!  

Congrats to you on all your hard work!


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Nomad, I see from your profile that you study Washin ryu karate. Do you train with Master Ochiai? I have met him several times and we had him at out summer camp. Just curious.


----------



## jtbdad (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulation

Now the hard work begins.  And I concur it sounds like an old time school where you earn your Shodan and not pay for it.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulation!!! artyon:


----------



## chinto (Jul 1, 2007)

Nomad said:


> 5 1/2 years of karate classes
> 6 Weekend Camps
> 21 Tournaments
> Thousands of pushups, situps, punches, kicks, partner drills, and kata
> ...


 

is it still kinda supriseing to pull a black belt out of your bag when you dress down for class?  I know a man who will be comeing up on his end of time as a shodan ho about 2 months from now, and he says its still kinda strange to see that black belt in his bag.


----------



## Ray B (Jul 1, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Congrats, yudansha!
> 
> Now the *real* learning begins!


 

Is Shodan-ho considered a Yudansha?
In my school, Shodan-ho is Ikkyu with special privileges.
It's like saying you got an A when you really got a B+.

I do not mean to take anything away from the accomplishment.
It is always great to strive and achive.

Peace.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!  Much more to come


----------



## chinto (Jul 1, 2007)

Ray B said:


> Is Shodan-ho considered a Yudansha?
> In my school, Shodan-ho is Ikkyu with special privileges.
> It's like saying you got an A when you really got a B+.
> 
> ...


 

yes in our school they are considerd  literaly as the name says, Probationary shodan rank.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 1, 2007)

congradulations on time and work well spent

being at that stage where you first put on a black belt can give one a funny feeling every time they open their bag and put it on


----------



## Duderina (Jul 12, 2007)

Similar to kari shodan in our system? (Wado) Anyway, congratulations! I have the reputation in my dojo of staying kari shodan the longest of anyone. I kept missing tests: stitches, travelling, broken toe (no joke breaking your big toe in two places), all that stuff. What's your next kata? Any typical amount of time you guys stay shodan ho?


----------



## chinto01 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats!

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## jim777 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to be so late here, but Congratulations! Outstanding work, and outstanding effort! I hope it still feels as good as the first time putting on that belt 

jim


----------



## Nomad (Jul 16, 2007)

Duderina said:


> Similar to kari shodan in our system? (Wado) Anyway, congratulations! I have the reputation in my dojo of staying kari shodan the longest of anyone. I kept missing tests: stitches, travelling, broken toe (no joke breaking your big toe in two places), all that stuff. What's your next kata? Any typical amount of time you guys stay shodan ho?


 
Normally, the shodan-ho (for us) lasts a year, after which your summarize your progress since putting on the belt, and are accepted by the other BB as full shodan ranking.  Of course, that can sometimes change... either upwards or downwards.

Jim777... Yep, still feels great!  I think I might even be starting to get used to it by now.:ultracool


----------



## chinto (Jul 17, 2007)

congrats again.. and I bet you will find that there is a lot to learn still... enjoy man! enjoy!


----------

